# Black SMS and Black Gmail AKOP Build 13



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wanted Black SMS and Black Gmail for AKOP Build 13.


----------



## egeorgia (Jul 9, 2011)

Me too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycleray (Aug 27, 2011)

+1

Swyped from my Nexus!


----------



## irvine32 (Jul 14, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> Wanted Black SMS and Black Gmail for AKOP Build 13.


this, yes please
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yamaha83 (Dec 15, 2011)

this is available in some themes... look at the honeycomb theme for example.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13432-th3m3axi0m-hon3yscr3am-the-blind-mans-theme/


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

yamaha83 said:


> this is available in some themes... look at the honeycomb theme for example.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ind-mans-theme/


Pretty sure that's only for Theory roms.


----------



## Fatsix (Dec 19, 2011)

Uhm, the app is not rom specific by itself. The only thing that would tie into the rom is the Gtalk notification on the satus bar. You can use any blackened version of an app.


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

Fatsix said:


> Uhm, the app is not rom specific by itself. The only thing that would tie into the rom is the Gtalk notification on the satus bar. You can use any blackened version of an app.


So how do you download the blackened mms only? I see the link to the theme, but would just like the mms.

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Download the theme then extract the mms. Install to system /app. Backup the original mms then change permission to rw-r-r. Reboot


----------



## McMexican (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there an issue linking to XDA? If there is an issue just delete my post.

Here is a stand alone black SMS/MMS

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1423638

-McMex

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## itzAstonish (Nov 23, 2011)

McMexican said:


> Is there an issue linking to XDA? If there is an issue just delete my post.
> 
> Here is a stand alone black SMS/MMS
> 
> ...


That's 4.0.2 only though, just a heads up.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use theme sections for releases only.


----------

